# List of Australian Oil Stocks



## gassito (24 May 2008)

Hello,

Would anyone know of a web site that lists all Australian energy or oil stocks?

Many thanks in advance.

Fred.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 May 2008)

*Re: List of Oz Oil Stocks*



gassito said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would anyone know of a web site that lists all Australian energy or oil stocks?
> 
> ...




http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/CompanyListed.jsp

and check each "Energy" stock will get all of them.

gg


----------



## gassito (24 May 2008)

*Re: List of Oz Oil Stocks*

Hi "Big Al",

Thanks for your reply--you've saved me heaps of work.

Look out for that tax man!

Fred.


----------

